# Results - Ohio Smoked Meat & Barbecue Festival



## beardjp (Oct 17, 2010)

What a great weekend in Nelsonville, Ohio for the 14th Annual Ohio Smoked Meat & Barbecue Festival.  A little rain Friday morning but the weather turned around for a beautiful weekend.  43 teams made the trip and made for a great weekend.  I listed the overall results and a full breakdown of the scores area attached.  Thank you to everyone, hope to see everyone in 2011.

1) Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq 649.7138
2) Bronze Star BBQ 646.2858
3) Diva-Q 646.2852
4) Grog N Hogs 642.8566
5) Hoosier Crawdaddy 638.8568
6) Scramblin Eggs BBQ 637.1424
7) Smoke'n Ice 634.8564
8) Blazen BBQ 633.7144
9) Able Acres BBQ 631.9998
10) Whiskey Bent BBQ 630.2854
11) Crow Creek BBQ 624.5714
12) Timothy T. & the BBQ High Rollers 621.1426
13) Brutus & Company 618.2852
14) Porky N Beans 617.7150
15) Hogaholics 617.1434
16) Powell's Up In Smoke BBQ 616.5706
17) Voodoo Kustom Pit Chops 611.4292
18) Jimmy & The Squealers 611.4282
19) Velvet Smoke 610.2852
20) Getta Que 609.7134
21) Williams' Smokem' If You Gott’em 606.8566
22) Ohio Hickibillies 605.1426
23) Anchor City Smoke 602.8568
24) Team Rine-O 601.1428
25) Kiser's BBQ Shack 600.5712
26) Can't Stop Grillin' 599.9998
27) Pigfully Done 599.4284
28) Rubber City Smokers 597.7144
29) Rub Me Tender 596.0000
30) The Ohio River Ratz BBQ 595.4278
31) Shigs In Pit 594.8564
32) Mr. Jimmy's Obsession 593.1422
33) JayAre-B-Q 590.8558
34) Blacksmith Barbecue 583.4278
35) Cincinnati Kids 577.1422
36) Smitty's Real Pit BBQ 575.4282
37) Nostrabobus BBQ 572.5708
38) We Smoke Them Butts 569.7140
39) Foomanchoo Barbecue 568.5706
40) Sucka Bone BBQ 562.8566
41) Life Saving BBQ Team 562.2852
42) Crooked Birdhouse Farm 559.9998
43) Abrio's Brick Oven 294.2858

[attachment=5:1md7drhq]2010 overall.pdf[/attachment:1md7drhq]
[attachment=4:1md7drhq]2010 chicken.pdf[/attachment:1md7drhq]
[attachment=3:1md7drhq]2010 ribs.pdf[/attachment:1md7drhq]
[attachment=2:1md7drhq]2010 pork.pdf[/attachment:1md7drhq]
[attachment=1:1md7drhq]2010 brisket.pdf[/attachment:1md7drhq]
[attachment=0:1md7drhq]2010 sausage.pdf[/attachment:1md7drhq]


----------



## Goober (Oct 17, 2010)

Well congrats to all the winners. Looks like my girlfriend MW and her hubby gave them a purty good run for the money. 

bigwheel


----------

